# Globe School - Untouched Abandoned School In Italy, July 2018



## B W T (Oct 21, 2018)

Country School by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Today's post starts in a small village somewhere in Northern Italy. Everything we were knowing about this place was that this used to be an elementary school for children of the surrounding villages. Through an open cellar door we were venturing to the upper floors of this place. Even though we didn't know what was awaiting us upstairs.


Globe School #14 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In a lot of the rooms we were finding real relics from the past. It nearly seems like time is standing still. Several living quarters suggest that the teachers of this school didn't only give lessons but also lodged here. And what we're used to from Italian places by now: There are Christian symbols all over the place. As it turned out this used to be a religious school back then and all the students were taught by priests.


Teacher's Room by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

And suddenly we were discovering the highlight of this abandoned school: A fully furnished classroom that seems to have been completely untouched for decades. This is like a journey back in time. Everywhere on the walls there are old maps of Italy and Europe. Apparently, pupils had their geography lessons here.


Globe School #01 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In the urbex community this place is known as Globe School. You can probably guess why. If you like this place so far: Good. But it gets even better! Look up and you can see this huge ceiling fresco which shows the crown of a tree among other things. "Wow", was our first thought. "This room looks just perfect!" But maybe a bit too perfect. Since all the other classrooms aren't as tidy as this one, or even completely empty, we guess that this room was arranged like that. Some other urbex photographers were probably collecting different objects from the other rooms of this school, in order to stage a small class.


Last Row by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

By the way: Behind the last row is a picture on the wall that shows a saint called Leonardo Murialdo. He was a Roman Catholic priest back in the 19th century. After he was canonized by the pope, the man founded a religious order. Till today this community is organizing social and charitable work. Among others the order was building and running this school.


Geography Class by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Even after a long research on site and later at home on the internet, this site remains a mystery to us. We couldn't find any further information about the Globe School. It's not clear when, and why in the first place, this educational establishment was abandoned. Our guess is that the school basically wasn't needed anymore. Much bigger and modern facilities were built nearby and children changed schools. And this one right here was simply forgotten...


Globe School #03 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Unfortunately, there wasn't much more to see inside Globe School, so we ended our exploration early. If you want to see the whole place make sure to watch our documentary on YouTube:


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 21, 2018)

That's beautiful, well done!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 21, 2018)

You always set the bar very high with your reports and this once is certainly no different.


----------



## krela (Oct 22, 2018)

Amazing. Thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 22, 2018)

OMFG look at that! What a minter! That is perfect condition. 
Thanks for sharing great photos and write up.


----------

